# Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. April 2007)

Als ich eben auf dem Nachhause weg einen kleinen Umweg(5min) an meinem Hausgewässer machte konnte ich sehen wie ein ca.25-30 pfd. Karpfen sich einen nach dem anderen Wasserläufer einverleibte.
Ist so ein Fisch noch mit einer Fleigenrute zubewältigen und ja mit welcher Klasse sollte man angeln???

mfg Flo


----------



## südlicht (27. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo Flo!

Schau mal hier, ein Bericht den ich damals über den Fang meines ersten Karpfen an der Fliegenrute geschrieben habe. http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=467454&postcount=1

Natürlich hatte ich mit dem leichten Gerät Glück  Mit welchem Gerät man gezielt auf die Rüssler gehen kann, erklären dir bestimmt Boardis, die damit mehr Erfahrung haben als ich. Seit dem habe ich es nicht mehr gezielt auf den Fang eines Karpfens angelegt...

Da der Anbieter, des Webspaces der Fotos im Bericht, nicht mehr existiert und ich den Beitrag nicht editieren kann, hier die neuen Links:

Der Fisch: http://de.passado.com/p3/PhotoEnlargedView.aspx?pid=212547

Und die erfolgreiche Fliege: http://de.passado.com/p3/PhotoEnlargedView.aspx?pid=212549

Dir viel Erfolg und tight lines, solltest du es versuchen...

Eric :m


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hi,

so meinen Fangversuch solltest du für uns auf Video dokumentieren 
Ich würde keine Rute unter Klasse 12 nehmen, besser Klasse 15.
Das meine ich ehrlich.
Eine Fliegenrute der Klasse 8 ist Spielzeug (15g. WG) und eine der Klasse 10 auch. Alles unter Klasse 12 wäre Tierquälerei. Als Vorfach würde ich min. 0,35er nehmen, besser 0,40er. 
Die Fliegen sollten auf Karpfenhaken gebunden sein.

TL wirst du wohl haben, wenn auch vielleicht nur kurz.


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Habe aber auch schon mit der Matchrute 15gr Wurfgewicht und 0,20er Vorfach 25pfd Karpfen gelandet.
Warum dann so dickes Gerät auffahren????

mfg Flo


----------



## Bibbelmann (27. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

hab eine Shimano biocraft in #12 und da geht was; ist allerdings nicht so schwer wie man als Fliegenfischer meinen möchte (muss Thilo beipflichten!)


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (27. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

ne 0,40er Vorfach spitze finde ich übertrieben.....

mfg Flo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (27. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

.............. bei zu feinem Gerät muss man halt auch beachten, dass die Tageskarte nicht ausläuft, bis der Karpfen Kiel, ähm "weiß" zeigt.


----------



## Tisie (29. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo Großfischangelprofi (Thilo),

Du gibst Geräteempfehlungen, ohne vorher nach den Bedingungen in und am Gewässer zu fragen (Hindernisse)? |kopfkrat 



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Eine Fliegenrute der Klasse 8 ist Spielzeug (15g. WG) und eine der Klasse 10 auch.


Das sehe ich etwas anders ... mit Fliegenruten der Klasse 8 oder 10 werden extrem schnelle, kampfstarke und ausdauernde Fische im warmen Salzwasser bezwungen, also warum nicht auch Karpfen?



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Als Vorfach würde ich min. 0,35er nehmen, besser 0,40er.


Und damit präsentierst Du dann eine kleine Nymphe? |kopfkrat 

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Also kann man es auch mit leichterem Gerät versuchen???

mfg Flo


----------



## egonolsen (29. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo Flo,
mit einer Fliegenrute der Klasse 8 bist Du bestens ausgerüstet.Eine Vorfachspitze von 0.28-0.30 mm ist völlig ausreichend,damit kannst Du die Fliege Noch gut präsentieren.
mfg egonolsen


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (29. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Das waren auch so meine Vorstellung ans Material
Danke für die Hilfe!

mfg Flo


----------



## Tisie (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo Marco,



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Schon mal ein Ü20+ mit ner #8er gefangen ?
> @Tisie
> Du auch?


nein, leider noch nicht. Deshalb gebe ich auch keine Geräteempfehlungen an dieser Stelle ... ich habe nur die grundsätzliche Aussage, daß 8er und 10er Fliegenruten Spielzeug sein sollen in Frage gestellt. Mit 10er Ruten werden schließlich auch Tarpons gefangen. Ich würde die Gerätewahl vom Gewässer abhängig machen.

Und daß man mit leichtem Gerät große Fische fangen kann, steht für mich persönlich außer Frage. Letztens hatte ich z.B. beim Weißfischnymphen einen schönen Beifang: eine Schleie von 51cm - an der 4er Rute mit 12er Vorfach war das kein Problem, was nicht heißt, daß ich mit so leichtem Gerät gezielt Fische in dieser Größenordnung beangle. Grundsätzlich sollte das Gerät natürlich so dimensioniert sein, daß der Zielfisch in akzeptabler Zeit ausgedrillt werden kann - da sind wir einer Meinung.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (30. April 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

In der Mosel gibt es auch Waller fischst du jetzt wenn du auf Zander gehst, weil ein Waller beißen könnte mit einer 500g Wallerrute und ner 60er Mono????
Wohl nicht oder???

Sind ja auch kleinere Fische in diesem See und ich wollte eigentlich nur wissen ob so ein Fisch dann noch an leichteren Geschirr zubändigen ist.
Es heisst ja nicht das so einer beißt aber die Möglichkeit besteht

mfg Flo


----------



## Mr. Sprock (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo,

jeder kann machen was er will.
Reden wir hier von Karpfengewässern, Gewässern, die bewachsen sind?
 Wohl schon, oder?
An einen Karpfenpuff oder Betontümpel kann man einen ü30 Pfund Karpfen nach ewiger Drilldauer sicher auch mit ner 8er Rute landen, an einem richtigen Karpfengewässer aber wohl nie.
Ich habe an diesen Gewässern schon gefischt und solche Fische dran gehabt. Die Haben mir an ner Grundrute mit 0,35er Schnur die komplette Rolle leergezogen - unhaltbar. Dieser Rute war viel stärker als ne 15er Fliegenrute. 

Man kann das Karpfenangeln an Karpfengewässern auch nicht mit dem Salzwasserfischen vergleichen. Im Salzwasser können die Fische ziehen wie sie wollen. es gibt keine Hindernisse. Das sind komplett verschiedene Angelarten. Karpfen muss man auch mal wo "wegziehen" oder die Schwimmrichtung beeinflussen.

Ich habe italienische Salzwasservideos gesehen, wo Fliegenfischer Matuscheck oder ähnlich mit Wobblern Fische angelockt und denen dann Fliegen hinterhergeworfen hat.
Bei diesen "Salzwasserfischen" handelte es sich um 
Babybarrakudas,
Baby Mahi Mahi und
Babybonitos.

Solche Fische kann man im Freiwasser auch an einer Stippe ins Boot ziehen.
Ich hätte die Jungs gerne mal mit erwachsenen Fischen, beispielsweise einem 1,5m. Dorado kämpfen sehen.
Hätte die Trommel 400m. Backing gehabt, wäre so ein Fisch sicher nach einigen Stunden Drill an der 8er Rute halbtot nach oben gekommen und nicht nach einer Minute wie bei den Babyfischen zu sehen.

Wie auch immer, in Karpfengewässern gibt es Hindernisse.
Zieh mal einen Dreißigpfünder an der 8er von einem Hindernis weg, wenn man das nicht mal mit ner starken Grundrute schafft.

Dicke Schnüre sind da neben ner dicken Rute Grundvoraussetzung.
Biete die 28er CDC doch einfach am "Haar" an.

TL


----------



## Bibbelmann (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*



Flo-Zanderkönig schrieb:


> In der Mosel gibt es auch Waller fischst du jetzt wenn du auf Zander gehst, weil ein Waller beißen könnte mit einer 500g Wallerrute und ner 60er Mono????
> Wohl nicht oder???



Deswegen hast du auch KEINE Chance den Riesenwaller rauszubekommen. Es gibt auch Leute die stippen obwohl grosse Karpfen im Gewässer vorkommen usw. Du hast aber nicht nach den Zandern sondern gleich direkt nach den Wallern gefragt


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Jetzt könnten wir aber diskutieren es wurden auch schon Große Waller an Zandergeschir gelandet

Z.b. am Ebro angeln die Zanderangler auch mit Zandergerät und nicht mit Wallerruten und es gibt regelmäßig große Waller die gelandet werden.

mfg Flo


----------



## Tisie (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo,

obwohl hier ja schon einige Karpfenexperten ihre überzeugenden Gerätetipps zum besten gegeben haben, findet man im Netz durchaus auch andere Meinungen:

--
*1) http://www.scottflyrod.com/pros_interviews.php*: "_... A few tackle notes would be worthwhile for those that have never tangled with these bruisers before. Rod sizes should be matched to the size of fish you are dealing with. For me a 6wt rod is ideal in most situations but I have had the need for 8wt rods as well when super-sized carp are available. My ultimate carp rod is the Scott E2 906/4 as it has the backbone to handle these strong fish but the tip is forgiving enough for the hook set and initial run. 

My carp leaders are merely 9ft, 8lb bonefish leaders. ..._"

*2) http://carp.net/article4.htm*: "_... A standard fly rod, around a 7 or 8 weight with either a double taper or weight forward floating line will produce good results. The floating line helps, it keeps the line away from the fish who will swim under it apparently not even realizing it's there. If they do notice it, they probably assume it's a piece of floating reed or something. A rod lighter that a 7 weight does not have enough back bone when it comes to playing Carp. Remember you are probably used to fishing a rod with around a two and half pound test curve and now you have dropped to a pound or less. It is quite surprising how light a leader you can get away with. The comparatively soft fly rod provides very high levels of buffering. Start with 9 foot leader with a 6lb tip. ..._"

*3) http://www.flyfishingconnection.com/articles/current/28/Carp+on+the+fly/*: "_... Rod weights vary. I prefer to use a 6-9 wt. rod, depending on the size and weight of the carp. Tippet strength will vary from 8-12 lb. flourocarbon. Make sure you have plenty of backing and a good drag system. You can get carp that will occasionally take a run of close to 100 yds. ..._"

*4) http://www.wyomingflyfishing.com/CARPUNLIMITED.aspx*: "_... What do you need? A quality disc drag reel with 100 yards+ of 20 lb backing, 6-8 wt rod with good backbone, a good slick floating line, 9-12 foot leaders in 2x tippet ..._"

*5) http://www.flyfishersrepublic.com/tactics/fishing/carp-on-the-fly/*: "_... All you need to do is dig out a 6 weight rod and a floating line with a 15-foot level leader of 4 or 6 pound fluorocarbon (unless the carp are being picky and you need to add a tippet of 6X or 7X). ..._"

*6) http://www.midcurrent.com/articles/techniques/matthews_carp.aspx*: "_... Eight weights with high-end reels are appropriate for river situations, but consider scaling up to a ten weight if you target carp in waters deep enough for them to sound. Horsing a carp out from under a dock is particularly difficult. Pay close attention to the terminal tackle. Most modern saltwater lines are merely adequate for carp fishing, which often demands trout-like presentations with larger food sources. Avoid bass bugs and other tapers which might turn a fly over too aggressively. Use tapered leaders at least as long as the rod, but use the strongest leader material you can get away with. Ten pound Climax fluorocarbon is my usual tippet. ..._"

*7) http://www.schmidtoutfitters.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=feature.display&feature_id=89*: "_... Usually I wade the flats of Lake Michigan for these “golden ghosts” armed with a 8 or 9 weight rod ..._"

*8) http://www.carp.net/article12.htm*: "_... A basic 9wt fly rod with a good sized reel that holds alot of backing. About a 6 foot, 12 lb leader is used ..._"

*9) http://www.washingtonflyfishing.com/columns/carp_flyfishing.htm*: "_... Just about any rod you have in your quiver will work for carp, as long as you are not afraid to put a serious bend in it. While a 7or 8weight will allow you to lean on them a bit harder, a lighter rod and line will allow you to make a gentler presentation, which is a critical part of this sport. Shorter rods are a bit more accurate, and this too is critical. Long casts are almost never necessary, most casts will be less than 40’, some a lot less. Fighting butts come in really handy, and although almost no rods under 6 weight have these from the factory, they can be easily added. ..._"
--

Von Ruten in Klasse 12 oder gar 15 spricht da komischerweise niemand #d |kopfkrat ... und die Jungs haben offensichtlich schon ein paar Karpfen mit der Fliege gefangen. Die Geräteempfehlungen gehen von Klasse 6-9, für besonders große Fische auch bis 10.

Weiterhin lesenswert zum Thema (ohne konkrete Geräteempfehlung):

http://www.msu.edu/~connert/carpfly.htm
http://www3.sympatico.ca/ianjames/carp.html

Und es gibt auch passende Literatur:

Carp on the Fly

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## Flatfischer (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo,

nachdem ich den Thread jetzt unter einigem Kopfschütteln mehrere Tage verfolgt habe, möchte ich mich doch noch dazu äußern, da hier einige aufgestellten Behauptungen schlicht und ergreifend Unsinn sind. Wer 8er- oder gar 10er-Ruten als Spielzeug bezeichnet und 15er-Ruten (das ist Marlingerät!) zum Karpfenfischen empfiehlt, hat keine Ahnung vom Potential einer Fliegenrute. In einem nicht zu stark mit Hindernissen (ausgedehnte Kraut- oder Seerosenfelder) versetzten Gewässer reicht auch für den 30-Pfünder eine rückgratstarke 8er-Rute. Ansonsten vielleicht auch eine 10er-Rute. Wofür gibt es Hochleistungsbremsen und Backing?

Das Problem liegt eher darin begründet, dass es nur wenige Fliegenfischer in Deutschland gibt, die mangels wirklich kampfstarker Fische vor Ort die Belastungsgrenze eine Fliegenrute kennen und auch voll ausschöpfen können. Diese liegt nämlich erheblich über der einer vergleichbaren Spinnrute. Schon mal gemerkt, wie weit sich eine Fliegenschnur dehnt (die Dehnung wirkt wie ein Shockabsorber!)? Mit einem 25er- bis 30er-Vorfach kann man mit einer 8er-Rute schon sehr viel Druck ausüben. Um mit einer Rute im Drill richtig Druck auszuüben (dies gilt selbstverständlich auch für das „normale“ Angeln), empfiehlt es sich, sich einmal mit den Hebelgesetzen zu beschäftigen.

Die Kenntnis und praktische Anwendung dieser ganzen Drilltechniken sind beim Fliegenfischen in tropischen Gewässern sehr wichtig. Ich spreche hier nicht wie angeführt von Babybarrakudas oder kleinen Dolfins von 4 Pfund, sondern von richtigen Kampfmaschinen wie Trevallys oder Tarpons, die erheblich schneller und kampfstärker als jeder Süßwasserfisch sind. Fehler im Drill bedeuten hier fast immer das sehr plötzliche Drillende und den Fischverlust.
Ehrlicherweise zugegeben: Bis man sich die Drilltechniken auf Großfische angeeignet hat, zahlt man Lehrgeld und verliert Fische. Auch im Salzwasser hat der Fisch sehr oft nicht unendlich viel Platz zum Wegschwimmen (Mangroven, Korallenblöcke etc.). Hier gibt es Drilltechniken, mit denen man im Drill Fische von Hindernissen wegdirigieren kann (z. B. mit extremem Seitendruck, auch „Down and Dirty“ genannt).

Bevor die Frage aufkommt: Nein, ich habe mangels Vorkommen in meinen Heimatgewässern noch keinen großen Karpfen mit der Fliegenrute fangen können. Mein größter Fisch an der 8er-Rute war ein ca. 20-pfündiger Giant Trevally auf den Malediven, der stärker als jeder Weltrekordkarpfen kämpfen dürfte. Nach einer 200-Meter-Flucht quer über die Korallen habe ich ihn doch noch gestoppt (250 Meter Backing sind manchmal wirklich nicht zu viel…). Gut 50-Meter habe ich ihn auch noch ranpumpen können, bis dann doch ein Korallenblock und ein durchgescheuertes Vorfach dem Drill ein Ende gemacht haben. Um es klar zu sagen, der Fisch hat eher versehentlich gebissen; mit einer 8er-Rute wollte ich einen GT dieser Größe nicht unbedingt anwerfen, aber er hat mir auch das wahre Leistungsvermögen einer Fliegenrute gezeigt. Es sieht schon nett aus (und läßt den Angstschweiß ausbrechen...), wenn bei einer Fliegenrute die 5 Zentimeter überm Kork krumm und der Rest der Rute gerade gezogen ist). Wenn ein Fisch quer zu den Korallen zieht, hilft auch eine 17er-Rute nicht vorm Vorfachdurchscheuern.

Gruß Flatfischer


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

So eine riesen Diskussion wollte ich garnicht verursachen. Also ic ziehe das Fazit hier raus das dass angeln auf Karpfen mit einer 8er Rute möglich ist.

Mfg Flo


----------



## Farina (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Na super das Du un das jetzt sagst...
> ...


 
Hallo Flatfischer,

|good: 

kann mich deiner Meinung nur anschließen, Kyllfisher als Bindenprofi und 20er BAFOFISCHER kann das halt nicht beurteilen|pftroest: 

Weiterhin wäre es klasse wenn sich Thorsten vom Niederrhein mal melden würde, frage ihn mal mit welchen Ruten er Kampfbarben bis 75 cm aus Rhein u. Lippe zieht.

Farina

Karpfenfänge mit Fly: 8 kg und 11,5 kg (6er Guideline)
Barben mit Fly: 3 kg - 4,2 kg (5er Rpl+)


----------



## Daniel1983 (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

also ich hab mal gesehen wie ein FliFi im Elsass am Reservoir einen Karpfen von gut 8-10 kg am 6er Gerät locker gebändigt hat.... also eine 8er sollte mal locker langen! willst ja nicht auf Huchen fischen oder....12er Rute ist mal bisschen stark übertrieben!

Mfg Daniel


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Nein möchte ich eigentlich nicht!!!
Habe überall wo ich geschaut habe dei Empfehlung zu einer 8er Rute gesehen.

mfg Flo


----------



## egonolsen (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

moin moin,
@Kyllfischer Wenn ich an diesen Kommentar                        
"Hallo fishing_man

Für den 1. Beitrag im Forum empfinde ich deine Anfrage als sehr Unhöflich.
In diesem Forum Begrüßt man sich, stellt sich kurz vor, und am ende eines Betrages Verabschiedet man sich mit dem Vornamen..

Einfach eine Frage hingeknallt und auf Antworten hoffen ist sehr dreist.

GRUß Marco
WAAASS Lernen die Jugendlichen eigentlich in der Schule ? Rauchen/Kiffen und Saufen ?  "   

  denke,den Du an einen 14 jährigen geschieben hast , wird mir immer noch:v solltest lieber beim Binden blieben mfg egon


----------



## Bondex (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

oh nee, schon wieder :-(


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (5. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*



Bondex schrieb:


> oh nee, schon wieder :-(




Bring mich mal bitte aufs laufende!!!

mfg Flo


----------



## köhlerzupfer (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo und Petri
Ich für meinen Teil nehme schon seit Jahren meine 7er in verbindung mit einer WF-Floating zum Karpfenfischen im Fluß 
Als Fliege kommt eine Goldkopf ans Tippet.
Aufbau wie folgt Shrimphaken,Unterwicklung Foss gelb,Bodyglas grün,hinterm Goldkopf d.-braunes Rehhaar in Schlaufentechnik beschnitten.
Das wird an einem 12ft Vorfach 0x Stromauf präsentiert.Und was soll ich Sagen??
Bislang hab ich noch keinen Abriss verzeichnen können.
Wobei anzumerken sei das ich die klasse 12 bei der Streamer-Fischerei auf Hecht Lieben gelernt Habe.
Trotz allem jeder so wie er mag,wenn es hilft muß man eben mal auch mit Schwerem Gerät aufwarten.​


----------



## Bondex (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

ich meinte immer diese dämlichen Sinnlosdiskussionen, daS


----------



## Mr. Sprock (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*



Flatfischer schrieb:


> Mein größter Fisch an der 8er-Rute war ein ca. 20-pfündiger Giant Trevally auf den Malediven
> Gruß Flatfischer



Hallo Flatfischer,

ich habe allerhöchsten Respekt vor dir!
Du drillst Fische an Gerätschaften, wofür andere 10-20 Mal so starkes Gerät brauchen. Du 8er Fliegenrute; andere 60-80 lbs Big Game Spinnrute.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=dAlDLs9UPZo&mode=related&search=

http://youtube.com/watch?v=c6zJw07Uv84&mode=related&search=

Von dir kann man wirklich noch was lernen. #6 

TL


----------



## Ullov Löns (7. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*



Bondex schrieb:


> ich meinte immer diese dämlichen Sinnlosdiskussionen, daS


 
|good: 

Uli


----------



## htp55 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*



Thilo (NRW) schrieb:


> Von dir kann man wirklich noch was lernen. #6
> 
> TL



Ja Thilo, das kannst du....

Äpfel = Birnen ;+

Zwischen Flatfischers 20-Pfünder und dem Video-GT liegen vermutlich 2-3 Pfund.


----------



## Tisie (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo,



htp55 schrieb:


> Ja Thilo, das kannst du....
> 
> Äpfel = Birnen ;+
> 
> Zwischen Flatfischers 20-Pfünder und dem Video-GT liegen vermutlich 2-3 Pfund.


na vielleicht auch vier Pfund |kopfkrat |rolleyes ... wenn man mit sachlichen Argumenten nicht mehr weiterkommt, wird's wieder mal unsachlich. Schade eigentlich, schließlich hätte das ein durchaus informativer Thread über das Fliegenfischen auf Karpfen werden können.

Viele Grüße, Matthias


----------



## MoritzzZZZzzz (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Der Trööt wird ja eventuell wieder informativ, wenn Flo-Zanderkönig das 8'er Gerät getestet hat und/oder ein paar andere "Nicht-Theoretiker" ihre Erfahrungen zum Besten geben.
Ich werde wohl auch mal probieren meinen Fliegen in Richtung der Karpfen zu schwingen!

mfG
Moritz


----------



## wolleg (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Ich habe an unserem Bach mit der 4ér Rute eine 70ér Barbe bändigen können. Zugegeben, hat was länger gedauert, habe sie aber keschern können. Und an unserem Vereinssee fische ich regelmäßig mit der 7ér Rute auf Karpfen. Klappt wunderbar !


----------



## stephan_81 (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

hallo zusammen.
ich habe auch schon karpfen bis etwa 20 pfundan ner 5er rute gefangen. die drills dauerten etwa 20 minuten.
für dieses jahr habe ich mir mal ne 7er rute zugelegt, da ich persönlich die 5er bei der fischgröße für zu leicht halte, aber nichts anderes in dem urlaub dabei hatte. ne 8er rute sollte auf jeden fall ( so denke ich ) ausreichend sein, wenn man nicht mit fischen weit über 30 pfund zu rechnen hat.
gruß
stephan


----------



## Wasserpatscher (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*



stephan_81 schrieb:


> ne 8er rute sollte auf jeden fall ( so denke ich ) ausreichend sein, wenn man nicht mit fischen weit über 30 pfund zu rechnen hat.



So kann man dass auch in allen FliFi-Büchern lesen, die das Thema "Karpfen auf Fliege" behandeln (und die ich kenne).


----------



## Nelson (11. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

habe schon große barben in starker strömung mit einer 5/6er Fliegenrute gefangen! is gar kein thema. das problem ist bloß das viele angler immer gleich "mit kanonen auf spatzen schießen". 
nur wenige angler können sich vorstellen mit leichten gerät auf große fische zu angeln. man muss nur vertrauen in sein gerät haben (schnur, knoten, rute etc.) und dann den mut  den fisch richtig rann zunehen und keine angst das die rute bricht usw.!!
angle z.B. auch mit barschgerät auf hecht (Wg 4 -24g).

in japan hat sich das light-tackle schon durchgesetzt was ja jetzt auch zu uns rüber schwappt in form von illex etc.!

ich sage große karpfen mit leichtem gerät: kein problem
12 oder 15 ruten sind voll übertrieben, wenn man bedenkt das damit schwertfische und marline gefangen werden.
und wie will man damit noch vernünftig werfen??!


----------



## Mr. Sprock (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Illex schwappt aus China rüber.


----------



## Bondex (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

ich denke auch daß in einem normalen Teich eine 6# ausreicht wenn man den Drill stark forciert. Leider hatte ich noch nicht das Vergnügen einen Karpfen mit der Fliegenrute zu drillen. Wie fischt ihr denn darauf? Mit Brotfliege und vorher mit Schmimmbrot anfüttern? Oder mit Nympfen? Im Stillwasser oder im stehenden Gewässer?


----------



## Nelson (13. Mai 2007)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

@ Bondex

mit brotfliege funktioniert das in der regel nur gut, wenn die karpfen an brot gewöhnt sind (z.b. durchs entenfüttern).
ansonsten am besten ne auffällige nymphe nehmen die du auch gut beim absinken beobachten kannst. da meisten im stillwasser gefischt wird musst du auf sicht anschlagen. das heißt die fliege ca. 1 meter vor oder leicht seitlich des karpfens platzieren und die (affällige/gut sichtbare) fliege im auge behalten, und wenn sie dann im rüssel verschwindet oder du die seiten des karpfens aufflanken siehst musst du anschlagen. im fließwasser brauchst du keine auffällige nymphe da ja hier der biss durch einen ruck in der flugschnur angezeigt wird.
bissher hat bei mir meine 5/6er rute immer vollkommen ausgereicht. und wenn sich ne rute so richtig bis ins handteil durchbiegt ist das nicht das non-plus-ultra beim angeln?


----------



## spin-paule (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Alter Frett frisch aufgewärmt...

seit einigen Tagen beobachtete ich am Abend gegen 19.00 Uhr 4-6 Schuppenkarpfen (geschätzte 10-15 Pfd.), die sich an einer seichten Stelle am Fluss sammeln und bis zum Sonnenuntergang hier und da ein Insekt von der Oberfläche schlürfen.

Heute habe ich mir vorgenommen, eines der Karpfen mit der Fliege zu überlisten und wollte mich im AB kundig machen, ob meine 8er wohl dazu ausreicht.

Ob 6er, 8er, 10er, 12er, 15er... nach Durchsicht dieses Themas wird eines klar: die Aussagen sind so widersprüchlich, dass ich zu dem Schluss gekommen bin: Es gibt nichts Gutes... außer man tut es .

Melde mich bei (Miss-)Erfolg an der 8er

Tight lines

Spin-Paule


----------



## Bungo (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*



spin-paule schrieb:


> Alter Frett frisch aufgewärmt...
> 
> seit einigen Tagen beobachtete ich am Abend gegen 19.00 Uhr 4-6 Schuppenkarpfen (geschätzte 10-15 Pfd.), die sich an einer seichten Stelle am Fluss sammeln und bis zum Sonnenuntergang hier und da ein Insekt von der Oberfläche schlürfen.
> 
> ...



Dann schonmal viel Erfolg bei deinem Vorhaben!

Es kommt in erster Linie auf die Rolle und das Vorfach an um die Fluchten zu stoppen.
15 Pfund Flusskarpfen haben schon einiges an Power, da kann der träge Kollege im See schon einige Pfund mehr auf die Waage bringen bis er an die Kampfkraft rankommt.

Jenachdem wie die Stelle, der Fluss, das Ufer usw beschaffen sind, würde ich es mit min 28er Spitze versuchen, mit deiner 8er Rute bist du meiner Meinung nach sehr gut gerüstet.

TL


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Hallo spin-paule,

interessanter und gleichzeitig erschreckender Thread, den du da ausgegraben hast! 

Erschreckend dahingehend, wie vehement und lautstark sich Manche zu Wort melden, die vom Fliegenfischen auf Karpfen offensichtlich nicht die Spur einer Ahnung haben und es auch niemals praktiziert haben... #q

So, ich plauder jetzt einfach mal aus der Praxis. Ich habe mit der Fliegenrute (# 6!) schon mehrere hundert Karpfen gelandet. Darunter auch Fische, deutlich jenseits der 10-Kilo-Marke, und kein Drill dauerte länger als 10 Minuten. 

Eine Fliegenrute ist durch ihre tiefgehende weiche Aktion sehr gut geeignet, kampfstarke Fische müde zu machen; man muß ihr Potential nur voll ausnutzen.

Mein ehemaliger Kollege hat einen Artikel über das Fliegenfischen auf Karpfen geschrieben, in dem auch die Strategien, Herangehensweisen, Fliegenmuster und das passende Gerät sehr gut erklärt sind. Schau dir den mal an; das sind echte Praxiserfahrungen und keine Mutmaßungen! #6

Klick!

Ich hoffe, das hilft dir weiter!

Achim


----------



## Der_Freak (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Moin
Echt guter bericht.
Ich hab zwar null Erfahrung was das Fliegenfischen auf Karpfen angeht, aber ich kann mir auch gut vorstellen das man mit einer 5er oder 6er Rute schon Kapitale Karpfen ausdrillen kann, solange das Vorfach nicht gerade eine 14er Spitze besitzt.
Vielleicht hab ich ja auch irgendwann mal das Glück einen Karpfen mit der Fliege zu fangen.

Gruß
Jonas


----------



## spin-paule (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Danke für eure Beiträge und für den Super-Link#6!

Ich fühle mich nun beruhigt und sicher, dass meine vorgesehene Rute waidgerecht ist. Mit der weichen Aktion meiner 7/8 Ruten habe ich auf Hecht bereits gute Erfahrung gemacht und konnte mir einfach nicht vorstellen, dass eine 12er oder gar 15er vonnöten ist, um einen ordentlichen Karpfen zu landen. Zudem bin ich mit der Wathose im Wasser und kann dadurch meine Position "drillstrategisch" ändern.

Gestern war die besagte Angelstelle durch einen badefreudigen Labrador besetzt. Heute versuche ich es erneut!

Tight Lines
Spin-Paule


----------



## Bungo (6. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*



Kuddel Daddeldu schrieb:


> So, ich plauder jetzt einfach mal aus der Praxis. Ich habe mit der Fliegenrute (# 6!) schon mehrere hundert Karpfen gelandet. Darunter auch Fische, deutlich jenseits der 10-Kilo-Marke, und kein Drill dauerte länger als 10 Minuten.



|good:

Das Problem warum viele Leute so extrem hohe Rutenklassen empfehlen ist, dass sie weder im Wurf, noch im Drill auch nur annähernd das Potential ihrer Rute abrufen.

Ich stimme dir mit dem Potential 100% zu, da ich schon seit mehreren Jahren immer mit einer 6er Rute auf Hecht fische, und weiß was solch ein Gerät bei richter Belastung in Kombination mit der Richtigen Rolle und einem guten Vorfach leisten kann.

Leider sehen das viele nicht so und man muss sich äußerst sinnfreien Diskussionen stellen.

Mit deiner 7/8er bist du wie schon gesagt sehr gut gerüstet, und kannst dir auch nach den ersten Flusskarpfen-drills deine eigene Meinung bilden


----------



## Kuddel xxxxxxxx (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Moin,


hier mal ein paar Bilder, um zu verdeutlichen, wie man eine Fliegenrute beim Karpfendrill belasten kann und auch soll:













... und den Fisch will ich natürlich auch nicht vorenthalten:







Viele Grüße!


Achim


----------



## spin-paule (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Mit der Fliege auf Karpfen*

Moin Achim,

deine "Foto-Story" ist absolut TOP #6 #6 #6 und sie zeigt klar, welches Potential von der Rute abgerufen wird. Vielen Dank!

Gruß
Paul


----------

